# 1974 huskee lawn tractor



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wanting some info on 1974 huskee lawn tractor


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

We need a lot more info that that.

A picture would go a long way to help.

Other info like what engine it has, is it gear driven or hydrostatic, etc.

Is it HUSLEE or HUSKY? That would made a difference as well, as the Bolens were called HUSKY in that era.


----------



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is a " huskee. " I've never heard of them before but it is gear driven and has an 11 horse briggs and stratton.


----------



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is a " huskee. " I've never heard of them before but it is gear driven and has an 11 horse briggs and stratton

View attachment 18535


.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

That's a Murray built machine. Huskee is the "store brand" for Tractor Supply. Early 80's build date. Definitely not a 74. 74 was the first year for Murray FER's and your model was a few years off in the future yet.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought a new Murray in 1987 that had the same gas cap arrangement. I'm now driving a about a 1984 that does not have the hole in the hood.

The information you need is ----- Unless you're a mechanical genius you'll need the operator's to adjust the clutch/ brake system and replace the drive belt and things like that. Any murray manual of that era will work for that tractor.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you post a photo of the rear of the tractor? I want to see if it is an lt on a Garden Tractor frame. That will help narrow the machine down. Tractor should be an 82 or 83, by 84 the round headlights were gone. There is a chance that a "discontinued Murray badged model" was still produced for vendors such as True Value, Sears etc., so the year_ may_ be more recent, but doubtful. That seemd to be more common for the export market. Post the code number found on the engine shroud, that will help.


----------

